
Exif.tools – A multimedia file metadata tool - lgats
https://exif.tools/
======
farslan
I love exiftool. I wrote a more practical blog post on how to use it to manage
thousands of photos and update the EXIF data easily with it. You can update
the EXIF data based on the file modification time, based on an EXIF field,
file name, etc.. there is so many things you can do. Here is the blog post if
anyone is interested: [https://arslan.io/2018/04/18/tips-tricks-to-batch-edit-
exif-...](https://arslan.io/2018/04/18/tips-tricks-to-batch-edit-exif-
metadata-of-photos/)

~~~
available
I have recently been trying to organize an old photo library, looks like these
tips could come in handy!

------
enobrev
I looked up the tool that this website wraps. I hadn't heard of exiftool
before and generally use mediainfo, font-config, and ffmpeg for this sort of
data. I haven't read perl in a very long time, but this library is clean and
well written.

Primary Site:
[https://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/](https://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/)

Github:
[https://github.com/exiftool/exiftool](https://github.com/exiftool/exiftool)

------
Mediterraneo10
Exiftool is great and has all kinds of functionality that might be little-
known. For example, I often use exiftool to automatically geotag pictures
taken on my camera while I travel, by using the GPX trail I save from my phone
or Garmin.

------
kixpanganiban
Site seems buggy. I can see that it uses exiftool cli behind a PHP (?) web
server, but instead of returning the actual, presumably parsed, results it
returns an error along with stdout.

~~~
lgats
Hi, What error are you seeing? An uploaded file or URL?

exif.tools is my little project/wrapper for exiftool to make it easier for me
to examine photos/pdf files online just by prepending the domain before the
URL. I.E.
[https://exif.tools/https://news.ycombinator.com/y18.gif](https://exif.tools/https://news.ycombinator.com/y18.gif)

------
newscracker
Please add a privacy policy stating how you promise to handle the uploaded
images, if/how quickly you would permanently remove them, any logs your
wrapper creates and how you deal with those, how you use the information from
the uploaded photos, etc.

The privacy policy should preferably be somewhere on the beginning of the
page, since the page is very, very, very long with the Top Document Meta Tags
section that has several hundred lines.

~~~
lgats
Thanks, will do!

------
sexydefinesher
exiftool is lovely for wiping metadata from photos. I always use it when i
upload photos taken from my own phone.

------
iamleppert
What command line switches are you using?

